
We need to disrupt these handymen. Who will be our Travis Kalanick? - cyberomin
http://cyberomin.github.io/startup/2016/03/06/mr-t.html
======
chrisbennet
The "solution" for this sort of problem is information. Unfortunately, the 3rd
parties that can help correct the information asymmetry seem to turn into
protection rackets.

[1] [http://advanceindiana.blogspot.com/2015/03/class-action-
laws...](http://advanceindiana.blogspot.com/2015/03/class-action-lawsuit-
exposes-angies.html)

[2] [http://www.ibtimes.com/yelp-extortion-rampant-say-small-
busi...](http://www.ibtimes.com/yelp-extortion-rampant-say-small-business-
owners-class-action-lawsuit-against-review-bully-appealed)

[3] Google "BBB protection racket"

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
While I agree that it can be frustrating trying to deal with contractors, I
don't think that this kind of commodification of labor is healthy for society.

~~~
cyberomin
Why do you think so? Do we all continue to deal with this inefficiencies and
cause ourselves untold heartaches?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
When I wrote that, my thought was that the trades are one of the few ways left
for blue collar workers to work for themselves and not for Capital, and it
would be a shame to end that.

Thinking about it some more tho, if you're, say, a plumber and you're any
good, you're going to have as much work as you want to take on, and you would
have no incentive to participate in such a program. If you're a plumber and
you do have incentive to participate, logically you're not any good, and why
would I as a client want a bad plumber to fix my pipes?

